# Help with dog food



## meranda (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi I was wondering if someone could help me my Maltese Shih Tzu Paris Marie will be turning 1 on January 26 how can you all help me in what I should feed her right now I give her 1/3 cup of dry food but I do sprinkle it with warm water so it can soften up for her I feed her in the morning and the evening also how often should I give her a snack and what should it be ? also does anyone leave there dogs food so they can free freed I don't just wondering Paris is 8 lbs I need all the help I can get Thank you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

My girl is also 8 lbs. but I feed her slightly less than 1/4 cup in the morning and afternoon (she is on a diet). She gets a few small treats throughout the day--usually Pure Bites liver. I don't soften the food because the crunching does help clean the teeth a bit.

Oh, and I could never free-feed her because she'd eat herself to death!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Snuggles (Yorkie) and Chrissy (Malt) both get 1/4 2 x's a day and a few Cheerios 2 x's a day as well. And both weigh about 7 or so lbs.


----------



## meranda (Jan 19, 2016)

so it would be 1/4 cups in the morning and 1/4 cups in the evening ? around what time do you give these and the snacks around what time ? I am sorry for asking to many questions someone mention to get Paris grain free dog food .Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I think it is good to have set feeding times to help with a schedule of going potty. Personally, my routine is to let her go out to potty as soon as we get up (around 5:30 or 6:00 a.m.) and feed her breakfast right after. Dinner is when I get home at 5 p.m. Her meals are Stella and Chewy dehydrated raw patties--and for her size she should get 1.5 patties at each feeding, but I drop her down to 1 patty at each feeding so she is not overfed by getting snacks at other times.

Snacks are almost always earned. Even though she is four years old I still always give her a treat after she goes out to potty (unless we have an extra potty run really late at night, and I learned the hard way not to reward that or she would ALWAYS act like she has to go out if she wakes up at 2 a.m. :HistericalSmiley: )

So I give her several small snacks/treats during the day for going out, usually give her some type of reward when playing fetch, put some in her toy ball that dispenses treats. Sounds like a lot, but sometimes it is just a couple pieces of fromm grain free kibble or a tiny bit of yogurt or itty piece of boiled chicken breast. It makes her SO happy.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, and she is in the routine that she always gets a treat as a reward after getting her top knot changed, after getting a bath, after getting hair trimmed, etc. Sometimes in the morning when multitasking and getting ready for work or when I make my mid-work day run home and am doing tasks I almost slip up giving her a treat for changing her top knot, and she stares at the cupboard and whimpers until I deliver. She is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I would never free feed because of poop issues. 
A schedule works well for us.
Pooh weighs 5 lbs.
She goes our to pee first thing in the morning. 
Comes back in and has breakfast.
2 tablespoons kibble topped with 1 tablespoon boiled and washed hamburger.
Out to pee and poop.
Cookie or pecan or lettuce around noon.
Out to pee.
Dinner around 5 or 6 (same amount as breakfast)
Out to pee and poop.
Cookie at bedtime
out to pee ...sometimes maybe poop 
Sleeps all night like a log...lol


----------

